# Edinburgh this weekend



## MANTO (1 Apr 2010)

Hi All,

I am heading to Edinburgh tomorrow for the weekend, I would appreciate any recommendations on bars, restaurants, sites within the city are,

Thanks in advnace,
M


----------



## Boyd (1 Apr 2010)

Most bars are located around Haymarket area. Depends what sort of bar youre after....Three Sisters was jammed each night I was there last Summer, reminds me of Flannerys in Dublin if that makes any sense. Espionage the nightclub I was in, stays open until about 5, very confusing place with drink, its a cave with 6 floors, really dark with loads of corners/caverns.


----------



## coleen (1 Apr 2010)

username123 said:


> Most bars are located around Haymarket area. Depends what sort of bar youre after....Three Sisters was jammed each night I was there last Summer, reminds me of Flannerys in Dublin if that makes any sense. Espionage the nightclub I was in, stays open until about 5, very confusing place with drink, its a cave with 6 floors, really dark with loads of corners/caverns.


 I think it is the grass market that you mean. There are lots of bars in this area and also a street called rose street has a good number of bars. You wont be stuck for bars to go to and you could check up tripadvisor.com for recommendation of restaurants


----------



## Boyd (1 Apr 2010)

LOL, was consistently getting that name wrong when I was in Edinburgh as well!


----------



## jaykayphd (1 Apr 2010)

You want to head to Fingers piano bar off Georges St. Some dude playing on a grand piano with a drum machine taking requests.  It ends up a big sing along.  

The Three Sisters ends up full of stag parties.

Also Bar Kohl on Geroge IV bridge is a good spot


----------



## MANTO (1 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the pointers folks, I will probabaly endeavor to visit every bar over the next 3 days and keep in mind the recommendations


----------



## TLC (1 Apr 2010)

I know it sounds a bit naff - but try & do the tour of Mary Kings Close tour http://www.realmarykingsclose.com/  it's very good & you get to see a 17th century street below the Royal Mile


----------



## MANTO (1 Apr 2010)

Cheers TLC, it actually looks quite fun, I am king of naff when heading abroad, Theres nothing better than the good 'ol tours to get you around


----------



## notagardener (1 Apr 2010)

Just stroll down Princes Street - lots and lots of pubs. Cafe Royal is close to Waverly Station just off Princes Street. Great food, personally I'd avoid the Grass Market area, there last year - great fun initially but got very messy towards the end of the night, full of hens and stags and Police.

See this link for Cafe Royal details

[broken link removed]


----------



## enoxy (1 Apr 2010)

notagardener said:


> Just stroll down Princes Street - lots and lots of pubs.


 
Sorry, there are NO pubs on Princes Street - lived in Edin for years so can say this for sure. Lots of shops but not a drop of beer to be had! 

Rose St, which runs parallel to Princes St, has about 12-15 pubs on it.


----------



## niceoneted (1 Apr 2010)

I would head for Georges st for restaurants and in particular The living Room, Gusto and Browns. I have eaten in all and they were great. You'll also find few bars on this street but Rose St for the bars are better. 
What ever you do enjoy yourself  it is a wonderful city.


----------



## notagardener (2 Apr 2010)

enoxy said:


> notagardener said:
> 
> 
> > Just stroll down Princes Street - lots and lots of pubs.
> ...


----------



## TLC (8 Apr 2010)

Manto - how did the weekend go?  I'm always curious as I'm from Edinburgh!


----------



## MANTO (8 Apr 2010)

Hi TLC,

Had a fantastic weekend, we done the all the touristy stuff, the Undergound tours (Mary Kings Close and & Ghost tour), the city tour bus, the castle.

The weather was great, the odd light shower so we done a fait bit of exploring, all the little side streets. Really liked the Grass Market area but we didnt stay late into the night as there were a lot of stags around.

It really is a lovely city and of course, there were plenty of pubs to pop into through the day, just to rest our tired feet  oh, and the people were very friendly and welcoming.


----------



## TLC (8 Apr 2010)

Glad to hear it - I should be getting a bonus from the Scottish Tourist board!!  I could have also recommended some of the "gastronomic" treats - White pudding supper or haggis supper, the brown sauce on the chips, Scottish pies, tablet, macaroon bars, vimto - never mind your Egon Ronay!!


----------



## fizzelina (8 Apr 2010)

TLC said:


> Glad to hear it - I should be getting a bonus from the Scottish Tourist board!! I could have also recommended some of the "gastronomic" treats - White pudding supper or haggis supper, the brown sauce on the chips, Scottish pies, tablet, macaroon bars, vimto - never mind your Egon Ronay!!


 
I didn't know Scotland laid claim to macaroon bars!


----------



## TLC (9 Apr 2010)

These are different macaroon bars - scrumptious but about 1 million calories a go!!


----------



## enoxy (9 Apr 2010)

TLC said:


> Manto - how did the weekend go? I'm always curious as I'm from Edinburgh!


 
I lived in stockbridge for many years - what a great spot! I love going back to the Antiquary, Bells Diner, Buffalo Grill and all the old haunts. TLC where are you from in Edinburgh?


----------



## TLC (12 Apr 2010)

I'm from Gilmerton orginally - over 30 years over here - still haven't got the accent yet!


----------



## IrishGunner (29 Nov 2010)

Going to Edinburgh this weekend(snow permitting). Staying in Jurys. Where does the bus from the airport drop you to ? Going with Miss Gunner so where is there to shop and where is there for me to sit in a pub and watch the football while she shops  maybe

Also any recommendations for pubs and restaurants avoding stag nights etc Will do the castle, bus tour etc just looking for other ideas


----------



## T McGibney (29 Nov 2010)

IrishGunner said:


> Staying in Jurys. Where does the bus from the airport drop you to?



If you're staying in Jurys get off the bus at Waverly Station, Jury's is around the corner.



IrishGunner said:


> Going with Miss Gunner so where is there to shop



Princes Street is to Edinburgh what Henry Street is to Dublin and is equally inspiring.  George Street and Rose Street, both parallel to Princes Street, are the other shopping streets. In general Edinburgh is not a good shopping destination.



IrishGunner said:


> where is  there for me to sit in a pub and watch the football while she shops  maybe



Try the [broken link removed] off Princes Street.  Its a good nighttime eating option also.


----------



## petitz (8 Feb 2011)

I like Ghillie Dhu, in Newtown. (Just at the end of Princes St) It's actually in Rutland street. It is an old building from the outside, but ultramodern inside. Wooden beams and stone walls, but it looks very trendy. If you like that sort of atmosphere. I liked the idea of the men's room. Food is great too. I don't know what the name means, it's in Scottish.


----------

